# Do you prefer the original version of Stephen King's 'The Gunslinger' or the rewrite?



## Easnadh (Nov 24, 2011)

I read the original version of 'The Gunslinger' first, before reading the updated version a few years later. Many of the criticisms that Stephen King leveled at the original novel were my favorite features of the book. Has anybody else here read both books? Any opinions?


----------



## Nyx (Nov 24, 2011)

Original. He ripped the soul out of that book when he rewrote it, there was no need. I wish someone had slapped the pen out of his hand and said "NO bad King, leave it alone, BAD!"


----------



## writeshiek33 (Nov 25, 2011)

i could not finnish that book it was that bad and i am a bookworm


----------



## FictionQuest (Nov 25, 2011)

I have read both. There was quite a gap between readings and I am not completely aware of the differences, but I can certainly say that the original had a spark that was missing in the revision. I still love it though.


----------

